# TX-55



## peppersasen (Feb 17, 2012)

ha! i decided against the pink TX-10 and got the TX-55 in magenta instead!

it's so awesome and so much fun. it's got that background de-focus thing i've seen so many people do on Flickr. and every single friend i know who knows how to do it had to use a big dSLR. and now i get to do it too. i can't wait to see what the "gourmet" setting can do. also, it came with a stylus: http://twitpic.com/8kngqk so there's no need to worry about fingerprints on the screen. speaking of the screen, it's stunning.

i only got it yesterday, so i haven't done much with it and i don't have much to say about it yet. but i did get to tinker  around with it for a LOOOOOONG time at the store back in January. and that's how i decided to purchase. i have two new cameras this year (the other being the BlackBerry 9790 i got two weeks ago), so i'm a bit overwhelmed. i'll only know what to really think of a camera after i've owned it for at least three months. but i am very happy with both so far.

so anyone else own a TX-55? i started this thread in case anyone else found any neat tricks they want to share or problems? *knock wood* I hope there won't be any problems.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 17, 2012)

I know nothing about this p&s but the reviews seem decent. Only thing I would suggest is to read the manual and probably watch the white balance. Other then that it should do most everything for you.


----------



## lorenzostpierre (Feb 29, 2012)

I would like to share pros and cons of this TX-55-

*PROS*-

It&#8217;s a SONY &#8211; no kidding! Been in the market for more than a decades meaning a quality product
Loves the fact that SONY keeps the Carl Zeiss Vario Tessar Lens &#8211; great lens for every occassion.
The build quality of a Sony is always in a balance between beauty and toughness. My DSC-TX55 has a metal body and a full 3&#8221; touch screen at the back but it said that you can use it UNDER WATER up to 3 meters deep for 60 minutes &#8211; now, that&#8217;s tough!
Able to be use in harsh environment, such as cold temperature and dusty environment. I like anything that is tough and hopefully the new DSC-TX55 is able to maintain this.
Able to shoot great photos on low light environment. I don&#8217;t like using flash while taking pictures and this ability will surely help
Able to take 1080i movie &#8211; I think I will leave my Camcorder at home once I can get my hands on this DSC-TX55. Even better I still can take pictures while shooting a video
Compact dimension. I think Sony continues to amaze people each time they launch a new compact camera. The overall dimension of the new DSC-TX-55 surely put another meaning in the word &#8216;compact&#8217;
*CONS*-
Some people may have difficulties with its thin dimension, especially those who have fat thumbs (sorry folks!)
The sliding cover may get weak over times although this is perhaps my personal concern as I already had the DSC-TX5 for more than a year, taken zillions of photos and still serve me well
The placement of the lens &#8211; I have problems on the first week by having my thumb blocking the lens while holding the camera tight to take photos. You&#8217;ll get used to it but it would be better if Sony moved the lens a little bit.


----------

